# Masterbuilt smoker



## Ed B. (Jul 9, 2018)

This seems to be a good price and I get an additional 10% off.
The question is, is the smoker any good,comments?
Thanks!
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Masterbuilt-Pro-30-in-Black-Electric-Digital-Smoker-20071317/300018987

I hope I posted in the correct group.


----------



## Cdiddy (Jul 9, 2018)

I just used mine today for the first time. Exact same smoker. Put a pork belly in with a salt and pepper rub for about 6 hours. Had some troubles getting the desired amount of smoke, but there are a few different things I'm going to try next time. Ended up still tasting great though!


----------



## Ed B. (Jul 10, 2018)

Many thanks.  On the HD site, another person was complaining about having problems getting enough smoke.
I have a great smoker but am tired of monitoring temps albeit, the meats and more come out great every time.

Again, thanks.  And a big shout out to Jeff for having the forums.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2018)

Most of the guys with your smoker also get an Amazen tray to compliment the smoke.
It uses pellets or sawdust & will give a nice thin smoke for up to 10 hours with out refilling it.
http://www.amazenproducts.com/
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 10, 2018)

Ed B. said:


> This seems to be a good price and I get an additional 10% off.
> The question is, is the smoker any good,comments?
> Thanks!
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Masterbuilt-Pro-30-in-Black-Electric-Digital-Smoker-20071317/300018987
> ...




That's a Good price for one of the best models of the MES units!!!

Here's a bunch of things you can do with it, in Step by Step Form:
Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 10, 2018)

Honestly unless I end up getting a high end pellet model, or end up going with a stick burner some day, I am thoroughly happy with my MES 40 inch. For some one who either A: Doesn't do alot of smoking.. or B: You want to get into the world of smoking meat..you can't go wrong.

The only issue is you won't be able to get smoke when cold smoking with out a .. 
http://www.amazenproducts.com/product_p/amnps5x8.htm

Thats just my two cents! And Bear's Step by Steps are super useful :)


----------

